# Windows cannot find "winword.exe"



## lucyscap (Jan 19, 2004)

.... well, this week it's a different problem! Tried to open two downloads today and got this message: Windows cannot find "winword.exe".
I did run McAfee and it turned up clean. When I search for winword.exe it is definitely there.
What might this mean?
Trish


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

If it is definitly there, go to it, click on it, click Copy, then open C:\Windows\System and paste it in there.


----------



## lucyscap (Jan 19, 2004)

hi 911:
well, I am a neophyte here....but I did copy & paste. Tried to open the file and got this message: Req. DLL File [email protected] was not found
??


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

You tried to open "winword.exe" and got that message, or is this a new message that replaced the "cannot find winword.exe" that you got when you tried to open two downloads ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is not uncommon for that file to get deleted by anti-virus software.

What do you mean by "this week it's a different problem!" ?

Have you simply tried to reinstall Office?


----------



## lucyscap (Jan 19, 2004)

HI Bob!
Well the problems I had last week seemed to be resolved by installing & running Ad-Aware. (Although I do have a message box popping up intermittently that's headed "ddhelp"--but will get to thatanother time) Since Ad-Aware is the only recent installation you believe it may have deleted the file? Do I have to uninstall anything---or just reinstall the 24 disks sitting in front of me from Office Professional??
Trish


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Can you explain in details what the issue is? Which is the file extension of the file being downloaded? On the ddhelp error message, is there a details box? Would it be possible to include the exact error message? All issues may be related.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I haven't seen the disk version of Office it years. Can you copy the floppies to a single directory on the hard drive an install from there. Although it might not save time in this instance, if you ever need to do it again, it will.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The user hasn't indicated if the downloaded file is a Microsoft Word file, or even if Microsoft Word is installed in the computer. How do we know if the issue is not due to a File Association?


----------



## lucyscap (Jan 19, 2004)

yep Bob...the disks ancient, but it's all I have....so I have to go thru the entire batch --correct? Again--do I have to "uninstall" anything--or does it override?
Also--I did a hijacklog--just to see if anything is there:
For the past two days I am getting an occasional message entitled "ddhelp". Latest log below:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:05:55 PM, on 5/12/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEAUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STUTFIX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT MONEY\SYSTEM\REMINDER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\AMERICA ONLINE 6.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/...&s=search&i=enu
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/...&s=search&i=enu
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/...&s=search&i=enu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Compaq Internet Setup] C:\Compaq\Internet\InetWizard.exe /RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\Cpqeaui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe /NORESTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [idriveServer] C:\Program Files\idrive\idriveProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Memory+] C:\Program Files\Memory+\tfimemsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Essdc] essdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQSTUTFIX] C:\Windows\stutfix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio Init] A3dInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Introduction-Registration] C:\PROGRA~1\INTROREG\RUNALL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [EncMonitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [HC Reminder] hc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RamBooster] C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAMBOOSTER\RAMBOOSTER.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip Page to i-drive - C:\Program Files\idrive\scrapbook.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark to i-drive - C:\Program Files\idrive\bookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Logoff i-drive - C:\Program Files\idrive\logoff.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Filo Properties... - C:\Program Files\idrive\properties.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPCHIME.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPCHIME.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPCHIME.DLL
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/...all/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA28C54E-D95C-11D3-9A01-005004677EF4} (McAfee.com Component Download Manager Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/CDM/McCDM.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared...76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared...,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c....CAB?38006.7775
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/de...aploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4...23/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://www.streamaudio.com/download/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {64D01C7F-810D-446E-A07E-16C764235644} (AtlAtomadersCtlAttrib Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amad/default/atomaders.cab
O16 - DPF: {3FE16C08-D6A7-4133-84FC-D5BFB4F7D886} (WebGameLoader Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rtlw/de...bGameLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v1...ro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/de...outLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/shpo/default/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {3DA5D23B-EFE1-4181-ADB7-7D457567AACA} (TGOnlineCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/pacz/de...pandaonline.cab

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

JSntgRvr,
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/163275/EN-US

lucyscap,

Might just try a reinstall. Who knows what other files may have been affected.


----------



## lucyscap (Jan 19, 2004)

Bravo~reinstall worked!
Now....anybody willing to look at my HijackLog 2 posts back??
Trish


----------

